

Google gives users a clean desk.  Yahoo gives them a messy house. - nate
http://n8.tumblr.com/post/77817247/forgot-about-probably-the-most-popular-example-of-a

======
pclark
one is a search, the other is a portal. Big difference.

~~~
nate
Yep, totally, and I'm trying to say that too. I totally understand they are
different things. And maybe that's still the best strategies for them
respectively.

But, you still can't help notice that Yahoo has and is still disintegrating
going with "portal", and Google doing search as their primary entrance to all
things Google has won so much from Yahoo: Search,advertising,maps,etc

Maybe things could have been slightly different for Yahoo if portal had been
moved as a second priority to a clean desk search.

